# Such a sad week



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

Last week i had to make the hardest decision of my life as my shar pei chugga took a turn for the worse.she had cancer poor dog.
R.I.P. Chugga you will always be remembered in our hearts
You were the most loyal greatest friend I could of ever ask for. Your at peace now old girl no more suffering. This pic of her always makes me smile


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, looks like she was gorgeous.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

aww sleep well girl


----------



## Barnacle (Sep 16, 2010)

Awww, shes adorable.Sorry to hear she died


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

thankyou it means alot


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss
she looks the spitting image of one of my old shar pei's called china, sadly lost her some years back now. 
rest in peace sweet chugga
nicky


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this, :sad: RIP little one


----------

